# Why are my local drepeople so disrespectfussage



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

LOL. I think you run into "those" people anywhere you go. One of my biggest issues back when I was showing english was the warm-up ring. I'd call a jump and three people would cut across. I'd have to go around and call it again...and again... and again... It was like if you didn't have a trainer to call your jumps for you... you weren't getting a warm-up. 

I know it's not like that everywhere and all the time but those are some of the reasons I hated the warm-up ring at hunt shows...


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Bahahahaha! You make me laugh! We have one of those types at our WESTERN barn! 
Nothing against english/dressage folk, thats where I started!

Its like mixing basketball with hockey....a gong show!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Disrespectfussage... That's going in my personal JDIDictionary!


----------



## LikeIke17 (Mar 18, 2011)

Wow  

How rude! I hate people like that. At the jumper show we have, there is this hunter barn that comes and just acts like they own the place. They are fairly similar to the people you are describing.

****es me off too! >.< 

Sounds like you handled it well though! Sorry you had to deal with it in the first place :/ People are just pains in the butt aren't they? 

Fairgrounds can be tough because it's just public so you sometimes get a mix of people who... well.. don't mix!  

Congrats on getting your horse out there!


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

wow sorry you had such a hard time.. dessage or not that was not called for it Any of it.. to me it sounds like they had to many peeps and horses in one area.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Some people can't see beyond the tips of their horses' ears. This is part of the reason I will likely never try Dressage. Imagine what my horses get, all animated and prancy. I have heard so many terrible things about my horses from snobs. If a good friend tried to get me in, I would, because I know they would not immediately judge and assume, which *I assume* will happen if I were to go to any other place not on a friends recommendation. Silly assumption circle.

I have never understood the mentality of making others feel bad so you can feel good. Does it really accomplish anything?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## krisfulc (Jan 10, 2012)

Despite the discipline difference, that is just poor horsemanship and freaking rude!!!! The hoitey toitey attitude of some people just makes me want to kung-fu chop some people in the throat!


----------



## KJsDustyDash (Oct 9, 2012)

This is why I'm afraid to take my mares to shows! They're 2 and 3 and, frankly, have a but of ugly duckling syndrome. I know that when they mature they will be rock solid horses with great minds, dispositions and be aesthetically pleasing. But right now I just don't feel like justifying why they're skinny, riding downhill or being generally nervous. And I have to point out that I have gotten the most flack from WP riders, reiners and dressage riders. I get that my "gaming pony" isn't as tall or filled out as your warmblood, but can your warmblood do a reining spin or a 5 foot slide... Nope. To the WP riders, they carry their heads too high. Its a no win...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Oh believe me, there are people like that everywhere.

I was very recently at a show with a horse with 60 days undersaddle (that's a generous estimate) and in the dressage warm up, there was a "one horse to be lunged at a time" rule. Of course there's two horses lunging when I'm trying to warm up, and one is the owner's daughter. Who is of course allowed to lunge when ever and where ever she pleases. The day before she was lunging in the jumper warm up (no lunging allowed) right in front of half the jumps.
****ed me off for sure.

On the other hand there is an element of courtesy. As a rule of thumb our WBs are bigger, they are flighty and they are far more high strung than most of the QHs I've ever dealt with. So I do think that people with QHs or other quieter breeds need to understand the difficulties of dealing with a 1500lb muscle bound monster who is used to running around in a field all day and not being tied to a trailer or in a stall. 

So I do think it is a two way street, and it's important to see the differences in what we are all dealing with. I think maybe having some better signage at your shows would really help. We have everything signed at our shows, creates far less confusion.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh my god that title what happened. o.o

Sometimes, my laptop will at random start putting my words in places they shouldn't be. o.o


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh that note, Anebel, your warmbloods are big and powerful creatures, but so are our barrel racers. It's a two way street like you said. Our racers get extremely high strung because they are there to run, and it's go hard or go home. Even my mare who is the calmest horse I've ever met by nature, gets incredibly pushy and hard to handle at a gaming show because she knows what's going on.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

LadyDreamer said:


> Some people can't see beyond the tips of their horses' ears. This is part of the reason I will likely never try Dressage.


I used to have this kind of an attitude. Then I decided that I really want to try dressage, I need to check MY prejudice at the door, and give things a chance.

I visited the barn of a trainer that focuses primarily in dressage, but also teaches English and Western basics. I was so relieved at the normalcy when I visited. She was teaching a beginning jumping class of young girls. Most of them were wearing rubber boots for riding, all were in casual attire. The trainer was wearing a big floppy hat (was super sunny), worn breeches, scuffed lacers and old half chaps. I felt immediately at ease... obviously I wasn't going to be judged on whether or not I could afford the best clothing/gear. 

I'm now taking lessons and boarding my horse there. Everyone's been SUPER friendly.... friendlier than many of the riders in other disciplines I've met.

At the same time, if I'd showed up and seen a bunch of gleaming, polished horses and perfectly dressed riders, I still shouldn't judge them on appearance alone. I think it's easy to see a smartly dressed English rider and automatically assume they have a "snobbish" attitude. At the same time, it's common to see a casually dressed Western rider and assume they have a "*******" personality. I don't think it's fair to judge an entire discipline by a few riders.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I've met my fair share of snobby barrel racers too. Don't show up with a hand made bronc halter? You must not be any good, right? :lol:


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Haha anyone ever been in the warm up pen with a whole bunch of green/rookie reiners........HEADS UP!!!!! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

The wonders of humankind. 

No different that the person at a gaming show who has their sport boots on the wrong legs on their horse tell me that my breastcollar isn't adjusted right. Really?

You handled the situation much better than I would! I probably would have snarked back at those comments. Or the horse that was tied too close to my truck might have "accidentally" come untied from their trailer. Or the rider that was lunging her horse in the arena during exhibitions might have accidentally gotten whipped when I came by "whipping" my horse. I can think of so many snarky things.......

It's just proper courtesy and respect to not be such a rude person! Too bad our world is full of them, even in the horse world.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> Oh believe me, there are people like that everywhere.
> 
> I was very recently at a show with a horse with 60 days undersaddle (that's a generous estimate) and in the dressage warm up, there was a "one horse to be lunged at a time" rule. Of course there's two horses lunging when I'm trying to warm up, and one is the owner's daughter. Who is of course allowed to lunge when ever and where ever she pleases. The day before she was lunging in the jumper warm up (no lunging allowed) right in front of half the jumps.
> ****ed me off for sure.
> ...


Courtesy works both ways. If your horse is bigger and "high strung" perhaps you should park farther away from others so they have more room. That is what I do when I used to take my big guy, or if I have a young/green horse (or pony for that matter). FYI-your "high strung warmblood" is probably no crazier than a green/young or fresh anything else. (including QH) Actually, warmbloods are supposed to be a little quieter, or so I have been told over the years. Should we walk on eggshells around the OTTB's too? They are really "high strung"! (not really......some, perhaps.)Makes no difference to me what breed they are. Half of the issue with some of these horses is the idiots who bring them.

That said-I hate warm ups in any discipline. There are always people not paying attention, etc. Way too much "all about me" mentality for my taste. I prefer to be as far from everyone as possible.

I probably would have had my head fly off if I had been there. I can be not so nice if you act a fool. We all put our pants/jeans/breeches on one leg at a time.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

SorrelHorse said:


> Oh that note, Anebel, your warmbloods are big and powerful creatures, but so are our barrel racers. It's a two way street like you said. Our racers get extremely high strung because they are there to run, and it's go hard or go home. Even my mare who is the calmest horse I've ever met by nature, gets incredibly pushy and hard to handle at a gaming show because she knows what's going on.



Yeah exactly haha. My horse drug a groom down a gravel road, at home, for fun. Then take that to a show with no turnout  Fun times with chains on halters!

Lots of dressage people **** me off though, and I'm a dressage people. It's even worse when you are running a competition and trying to get all the dressage people to co-exist... There are horror stories, and much wine is consumed. At competitions I'm working at or running, we've taken to having ~ 3 bottles per day of competition in the show office. 4 for the really big shows. :lol:

I will say, I do appreciate neat attire, regardless of how expensive. I think to be sloppy is just laziness and equates to exactly the amount of effort you put into your sport. I have $3 shirts but I dress them up and look **** fine in the saddle. Same with cleanliness. 

How much you paid for anything is irrelevant. How much you put into it is everything.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

beau159 said:


> It's just proper courtesy and respect to not be such a rude person! Too bad our world is full of them, even in the horse world.


Tell me about it! I help organize a show once a year and we have dealt with some interesting things. 

There was a woman who dumped the poop, etc. from her horse's stall in the garbage can because she was too lazy to wheel it over to the designated dump area.

The same woman insisted on leaving her horses loose in the one and only riding arena overnight and well into the next morning... when people were waiting to warm up for the upcoming show. 

We had a pair of girls that brought expensive warmbloods and walked around with their noses up in the air, commenting on how their horses were really above our "little country bumpkin show" and they were worried someone would steal them. Then they left their horses with no hay and no water, and padlocked the doors. One of them got hung up in an empty haynet and I had to scale the wall (they also had padlocked top doors on the stall) in order to get in to free him. After I'd freed the horse and given them water, I attempted to find the girls to let them know they needed to take the padlocks off because if there was a fire, we wouldn't be able to save their horses. We couldn't find them so instead I found someone with a bolt cutters and cut the padlocks off.

They were furious the next day. I explained to them that the rules clearly stated there were to be no padlocks on their stalls and why, and if they were concerned about their horses they were certainly welcome to stay on the grounds with them. They felt the odds of a fire were very unlikely (even though the previous night the grandstands had caught on fire). I told them about the situation with one of the horses getting tangled in the hay net, and how it was not a good situation I had to be in, dropping in basically from the sky into a stall with an already panicked horse. They didn't seem to care about that at all, nor were they at all grateful that I'd rescued the horse. I told them they could either follow the rules, or not come back next year. They never came back.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Haha and there is always ONE person who can dominate a whole warm up pen....everyone starts backing up.....it's quite comical to watch.....crazy person racing around on big fasts....LOOKING DOWN AT HER HORSE!!!! 

It's pretty nerve racking.......

Just a note.....I've been thrown in the warm up pen plenty....but never shown (reiners) doesn't make sense!!! Guess I'm a good friend!!!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

^ This.

My english attire was all hand-me-down from my trainer who is the same size as me.

My western pleasure/reining show shirts never cost me more than $75 (Except one but I didn't buy it. It cost $500, I tried to refuse the offer but you know how grandmothers are o.o)

The hats I show in are all bought at yard sales.

The only thing I spend a ton of money on are my boots but I refuse to walk around uncomfortabley. :lol: :lol:

I have gotten so used to our happy little saddle club series family over the summer I forgot how cut-throat the big shows are. When I was still showing at the big reining/cowhorse shows and at AQHA shows, everyone was bitchy like that. 

Beau - I admit, when I saw that warmblood next to my friend's truck I wanted to take Ruger and tie him to her trailer. The moron screams, runs back and forth on the tie, swings his butt, etc when he is away from Selena at a show (One of the reasons he is coming to the shows every time now) and ontop of that he sucks on other horse's tails and people's hair, as well as horse ears/hocks (He's a freak). Watch her braid with THAT in her face! :rofl:


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

franknbeans said:


> Courtesy works both ways. If your horse is bigger and "high strung" perhaps you should park farther away from others so they have more room. That is what I do when I used to take my big guy, or if I have a young/green horse (or pony for that matter). FYI-your "high strung warmblood" is probably no crazier than a green/young or fresh anything else. (including QH) *Actually, warmbloods are supposed to be a little quieter, or so I have been told over the years.* Should we walk on eggshells around the OTTB's too? They are really "high strung"! (not really......some, perhaps.)Makes no difference to me what breed they are. Half of the issue with some of these horses is the idiots who bring them.
> 
> That said-I hate warm ups in any discipline. There are always people not paying attention, etc. Way too much "all about me" mentality for my taste. I prefer to be as far from everyone as possible.
> 
> I probably would have had my head fly off if I had been there. I can be not so nice if you act a fool. We all put our pants/jeans/breeches on one leg at a time.



To the bolded bit - by whom? I've handled and ridden QHs, Arabs, OTTBs, WBs, an Andalusian, etc.. at home and away from home and have always found the WBs to be the most difficult. They are big, they know they are big and they take advantage of it to the point where the stud chain is an afterthought. Ever gone from a standstill to 3' higher from where you were previously?? Me neither until I had a Warmblood, and soon after we were about Mach 12 around the arena.
QHs, especially high bred speed event horses, can be very hot as well. I'm just saying, in my experience, on a level playing field of "dressage" type horses, the WBs are the most nutso and unpredictable.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I sometimes breeze Selena on the longside of the warmup pen before a race. She is easily manueverable and easy to get around, but when others see me doing it they think "HEY, BREEZING LOOKS LIKE A FUN THING TO DO, I'LL DO IT TOO~"

And then the chaos begins and I just whistle and pretend I didn't start anything...


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> On the other hand there is an element of courtesy. As a rule of thumb our WBs are bigger, they are flighty and they are far more high strung than most of the QHs I've ever dealt with. So I do think that people with QHs or other quieter breeds need to understand the difficulties of dealing with a 1500lb muscle bound monster who is used to running around in a field all day and not being tied to a trailer or in a stall.


You must come out and meet Red then. He's 1200+ QH pounds of high energy, bred to be a barrel racer. He also has very large pastures that he's turned out in 24/7. While he is 6 years old, this is my first year owning him and he pretty much never left the farm before I bought him. I've taken him to a handful of events this year, and having a fresh, hot, inexperienced horse made me extra careful and courteous of the people around me.

I am not disagreeing with you about how you describe WB's. But I believe that BOTH parties need to be curteous to each other, whether someone is warming up a cool cumbumber western pleasure horse or a hot WB show jumper. Courtesy is expect from both parties and having a hot horse doesn't give you more "rights" than someone else, IMO.

If you are obviously having trouble controlling your horse, and accidentally get into someone's way, that's a completely different story than someone who is blatantely and obviously ignoring everyone else's space. And you can tell who's who.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I actually wish Debi would of ran over the girl who had the nerve to lunge on the barrel course. I bet she would've thought twice. It's a good thing for her though that Debi trains some **** nice handled horses.


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

*Clap* good for you for not back slapping them and keeping control of yourself! I sure wouldn't have!

Goodness, some people can be RUDE. I cannot believe how some people would say those kids of things to you and your horse.

Did your friend ask the girl, who's horse kicked her car, to pay for the dent? 

The nerve of some people...Glad you guys came out alive though!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

What I want to know, is did your friend file an insurance claim for her damaged truck? I'd have been demanding the offending party's insurance information and making a claim for damage. I don't do passive-aggressive, and I'd be confronting her for information instead of giving her dirty looks and bitching about her behind her back.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

SorrelHorse said:


> I sometimes breeze Selena on the longside of the warmup pen before a race. She is easily manueverable and easy to get around, but when others see me doing it they think "HEY, BREEZING LOOKS LIKE A FUN THING TO DO, I'LL DO IT TOO~"
> 
> And then the chaos begins and I just whistle and pretend I didn't start anything...


 
hahaahahaha so you are one of those trouble makers lol my first thought to this was snow white and the dwarfs...you know doopey and watching him do his uncoordinated swagger and whistle lol :lol:


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Yes, I believe she is demanding to be paid for the repair. Good for her too.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Kait - Yes, lol I instigate so many things I shouldn't.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Reading this thread is making me more pleased by the moment to be just a simple pleasure horse owner in a wilderness setting


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Ugh I hate people like that T.T They are FAR too common around here.

For about six months we had a pair of boarders at our barn who were EVIL. They were really there to have their new horses (two monster OTTBs and a psychotic WB) calmed down by my trainer. One of them, who owned one of the TBs and the WB, had six other horses at her house, and was a super rich evil snob ("I know Jessica Springsteen! OMG!"). The other one had NO idea what she was doing but followed her friend's lead. And remember, this is a little family, no-drama farm.

They refused to pick up their horses' poop out of the aisles, stole halters while you were riding, and giggled about you behind your back. Neither of them were good riders, and their horses hated them. Needless to say, they were booted.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

EliRose said:


> Ugh I hate people like that T.T They are FAR too common around here.
> 
> For about six months we had a pair of boarders at our barn who were EVIL. They were really there to have their new horses (two monster OTTBs and a psychotic WB) calmed down by my trainer. One of them, who owned one of the TBs and the WB, had six other horses at her house, and was a super rich evil snob ("I know Jessica Springsteen! OMG!"). The other one had NO idea what she was doing but followed her friend's lead. And remember, this is a little family, no-drama farm.
> 
> They refused to pick up their horses' poop out of the aisles, stole halters while you were riding, and giggled about you behind your back. Neither of them were good riders, and their horses hated them. Needless to say, they were booted.


Good grief, I think one of them came to our barn!!! :clap:


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Muppetgirl said:


> Haha anyone ever been in the warm up pen with a whole bunch of green/rookie reiners........HEADS UP!!!!! :lol::lol::lol:


Haha...half are trying to fence their horses while the other half trying to do circles in the middle.. the fencers trying to time passing through the circles without collisions....makes for good watching!

One thing I love about cutting shows there is a protocol. Ev eryone lopes in the same direction, then pretty soon everyone starts looking at each other to see if its time to go the other way, eventually someone yells "switch!" Horses slam on the brakes and everyone goes the other way. If you trot, move to the inside, if you walk, move farther inside and always look behind before stopping. Easy!

Team ropers only lope one direction so that is a cake walk...LOL!

Did have an issue at a ranch rodeo last spring. The unwritten rule is if your halter or your rope bag is tied to a spot on the fence then that spot is taken. Me and another team mate had halters on the fence, her rope bag and I had a couple of ropes coiled laying next to it on the ground. Someone felt the need to stand their horse there and tromped over my friends rope bag and my ropes were stomped into a muddy mess. Talk about rude!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Actually, the reiners, green or otherwise, are MUCH better than the H/J people, IMO.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Unfortunately those people are around where ever you go.
I'm a Dressage rider, and get around the show ground in a pair of tracksuit pants, rubber boots and hay stuck in my hair! Yesterday I washed my horses in my corporate works clothes, and have been known to feed horses after going out, whether in a cocktail dress or long formal dress, tucked into my underwear.
Trust me, not all Dressage people are rich snobs that must look like barbie dolls 24/7!



Warmups can be difficult, I always try to find a spot as far away as possible from everyone else, and just do my own thing. Otherwise you get people that are either stressed so not looking where they are going, or simply think they own the warmup arena, charging towards you in extended canter while you're halfway through riding a pirouette - come on Dressage people, you KNOW lateral work has priority over all other movements in the warmup *beats head*.

I took my young horse to a ground work clinic, full of happy hackers, galloping house wives and natural horsemanship preachers. And you know what? I experienced the oposite phenomena to what most on hear seem to share about people with warmbloods. I was ostracized BECAUSE of my warmblood, apparently warmbloods shouldn't be at ground work clinics with cowboys, its only for trail riders, western riders and those who are too scared to ride so become 'experts' in ground work. 

And those who are under the impression that warmbloods are supposed to be quieter than other breeds? You probably haven't met many warmbloods. Maybe the so called warmbloods that are actually draft x's are a bit doughier, but the true European bred warmbloods can be stupidly hot and reactive in a vast many cases.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Muppetgirl said:


> Good grief, I think one of them came to our barn!!! :clap:


Probably, lol!


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

franknbeans said:


> Actually, the reiners, green or otherwise, are MUCH better than the H/J people, IMO.


My first time at a reining show was at 3am in the morning during paid warm-ups (with no coffee!) , and while my friend was doing her warm up, she sent me on her three year old over to the common warm up pen.....I got the rhythm of it after a while, one thing was everyone backed onto the rail when it was time to fence, which was nice.....but it was sure a baptism for me (I had done a lot of riding in an arena with piles of horses before....but this was just frantic!) .....the worst is riders who look down, they're scary!
My friend has a lot of faith in me.....it's just everyone else who is freakin scary!!!

It sure keeps you on your toes!

Actually, one of the scariest things for me at a show (now that I remember) was when I was a professional groom for a show jumping barn and I had to stand in the warm up ring upping the practice jumps....that can be dangerous!! Especially when your raising the pole to eye level or higher (I'm five foot)!!! The stress level is high for the riders and it's very rushed.......always was pleased when the boss cleared that practice jumped....he was in such a hurry he didn't like it if I backed away too far because it would cost him that extra fraction of a second for me to take the extra couple of steps to replace or adjust the pole......loved that job, but don't miss it


----------



## QHLove (Jul 20, 2011)

Wow, I would not at all have been ale to keep my cool if I was at that show. Some people are just comp;ete idiots ans have no respect for anyone not even their horses!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

At the equestrian team, dressage riders and jumping riders rode in the same warmup....When I took Selena in there because I entered her in dressage, Holy sh*t! All of us dressage riders were crammed against the rail because of TWO jumpers who felt the need to fly around at mach 5 and take up the entire ring, evn though there was plenty enough space to give us half too....My poor little pony was terrified.


----------



## HollyLolly (Dec 25, 2009)

Oh boy, sounds like a nightmare! I've never been a competitive type, so never had to deal with the super snobby types. However, I've ridden English for about 15 or more years, and the majority of people I met during that time, with exception to a few, were incredibly snooty (despite the fact I was in the lower world of English riding - hacking, schooling Etc, nothing fancy shmancy!) 

I recently got into Western riding, and met many professional riders (more than I've met in my life) I was so surprised that they were the most down to earth, lovely people I have ever met. I find western riding much more comfortable (again, I don't do it competitively) but I don't just do it for that any more, the community, I find, is sooooo much better!


----------



## katdressagegirl (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm sorry you had such a bad experience at the show! I assure you that not all dressage riders are like this. As a dressage rider myself, I don't consider myself a better rider or more entitled to anything. I do feel, though, that at some *schooling* dressage shows the tension is quite high. It's too bad really...it should be a fun learning experience for everyone. However I respect that everyone has put in a lot of time and money for this competition so you can be anxious to do well. Doesn't give you any excuse to run over people or treat them as lesser than.

Tis funny...as a dressage rider going to open shows I get the opposite feeling as you. All the little hunter/jumper girls give me weird looks as I'm practicing medium trot in the warm-up and doing some shoulder-in and leg yielding.."Who the heck is that and what the heck is she doing??" is the feeling I get XD 

Tis amusing.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Gah, I hate warm-ups. They always make me feel like I'm doing something wrong, and after enough shows, I've learned to ignore it and be confident that the idiots are the ones riding around me ;-). Cutting people off, riding right in front of you after you've called a jump, blocking you in on the rail....Gah!!

I would definitely be persuing that dent in the truck. That would totally p*ss me off.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

I don't like showing, but god willing, I will show again. Weird, right?

Anyways, I was in a lesson once with 5 other people. It was a daily lesson and only about 3 people would show up (always the same 3 people). After about 2 weeks, the other 2 people showed up for the lesson and I was on a very difficult horse. They raced around the arena, giggling and calling out (to get others to move) on horses that they allowed to blast out of control because they thought riding crazy horses made them look good. WRONG. Riding crazy horses CALMLY makes you look good. They took over the jumps and mowed everyone down. The instructor was staying calm and tried to teach everyone, but it was difficult.

Anyways, I was on a difficult horse like I had mentioned and we had come a good leap and bound in the last two weeks, and these bozos were ruining it all. Half way through the lesson I just started screaming at the two idiots. I hate to say it, but I was swearing and cussing like a sailor.

After that, everyone moved out of my way. Those girls suddenly learned how to control their horses and ASKED me if they could cross infront of me, or take a jump, or whatever. I'm not the one they had to answer to, so I told them I didn't care what they did, just stay out of my way. It opened the arena back up for the rest of the riders.

It just really BURNS me when the dedicated regulars get mowed over by those who think they own the arena because they are in it for a short period of time.

Consequently, my instructor scolded me and told me I acted very unprofessionally when I started screaming and swearing. I have a long fuse, but when it reaches the end, I just blow. I just couldn't take it anymore.


----------



## ElaineLighten (Jan 1, 2012)

It's such a shame there are the "snobs" in every discipline that ruin it for the people that take part in horse riding for fun! (Which is what its supposed to be - fun!)


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I hate warm up rings. A lot of people at shows get so fixated on getting their horse ready that they forget that they are riding in a ring with a lot of other people.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

TBH this is partially why I don't compete. Sad that people have to be like that - such a sense of entitlement, but I guess some people get like that when mummy and daddy have always given them everything they want, and that sort seem all too common in the competition world...not the majority but definitely a loud minority.

Best thread name ever, btw!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

omgsh, being that I'm from there, my jaw was about on the ground reading this!! Holy freaking crap! I'm floored that some lady tried to lunge her horse in the same arena they were running barrels, those arenas aren't THAT big! 
I was in one of the little arenas one time riding. There were three riders in the arena. My mom, some random snobby english lady and myself. The other arena was completely open and empty. Well, I was loping along and went probably 15ft past this lady down the rail. I asked my mare for a nice easy stop (at a lope, not running) so she tucked her butt and stopped...nice and quiet. Man oh man this lady had a FIT!! "Mother effin reiners...blah blah blah" Some other garbage under her breathe that I didn't care to listen to. I couldn't believe it. It's not like I stopped right next to her horse, I didn't on purpose actually! I know it's not english ppl in particular, but just some ppl!!! Stay at home and ride.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Exactly. They had the whole Isola arena and the side outdoor attached to it to warm up, plus they put tilled sand out by the creek for them to lunge. The Compton arena had an Alpaca show going on in it, and TDSC took up the barker/krause and then the little sandy area next to the manure pile as a warmup. And Army, you know how small that is, and she took up HALF of it with her lunging. >.<


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

Oh I believe it!! I've seen em do it before!! Not just english ppl, just inconsiderate ppl. It's ridiculous, pick a corner and stick to it!! The Isola is the biggest arena there...what, it wasn't enough room for their precious horses? And this should say something. So many of them needing to lunge their horses before getting on...and how many barrel racers had to lunge their horses before getting on?? I doubt half as many.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I agree. I mean, I lunge, but I do lunging for respect and my circles are small and I'm not lunging to wear mine out...I'm lunging to get them thinking. All I see from that lady is mindless circles...


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

Same thing. But then again, my mare is Quarab and there's NO such thing as tiring her out, I've tried lol  Only mental workouts work with her...if that makes sense lol


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Totally makes sense! Same reason me and Selena do ten thousand counter arc circles at the trot in the warmup...To make her mind work.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Wow. It is just sad the few "disrespecfussage" horse people spoil it for the bunch and give certain disciplines and horse people in general a bad name. Not that you are bashing them, they are bashing themselves ;-)


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

Love "disrespectfussage" lol have to use that sometime!

Were not all like that, I promise. Every village has their own idiot. 

Dressage is my passion, but Ill happily share the warm up ring with a western rider vs a hunter/ jumper princess any day of the week!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Haha I certainly know you aren't all like that.  I tried to integrate into your soiety for awhile and made some awesome friends there! Just not my cup of tea....Doesn't mean my barrel horses won't be riding dressage tests in training though. ;D


----------



## nricutti (May 14, 2012)

Sorry that this is kind of an old thread, but I just had to share my recent experience.

My barn is open to all diciplines, and we have quite a mix of riders. I've never had any problems with snobbyness, except a few pony club kids that had rich parents and expected everything from their horses. But, towards the end of the year, we always go to fall fairs, because it's a fun way to end the season. 
So this particular fair had pretty much everything going on over two days. Day one was mostly english, and they had a dressage pattern, followed by a hunter division, then a speed jumper round. The second day was western. There was WP, a WP for green horse/green rider, barrels, roping and then it finished off with bull riding.

So on the first day, I went to go warm up with a friend in their less-than-ideal sized arena. I was doing the dressage and jumper, and my test was in about an hour. My friend, however, took her 19 year old tb/hanno. She used to event with her, but has since retired her from jumping and has started to fool around with trail and wp classes. I'd say the horse likes the speed lol. But she was entering in the wp for green horse/green rider just for fun, and even though she didn't compete the first day, she wanted her horse to get used to the environment.

So we were warming up, and in comes a kid with her mom and her hunter horse. She goes into the MIDDLE of the tiny arena, throws her horse on the lunge line and immediately starts cantering him. That made me mad to begin with, so I purposely rode around the entire arena, making sure to cut her horse off lol. She got the hint and brought him down to a smaller circle, but then I hear her mom say "that's a pretty horse that that girl is riding western." And the girl responds with "Yeah thats too bad it's western; she's ruining a perfectly good horse!" WTH!!!!!!! She doesn't know the horse's story!!!! And if you own a horse, you have every right to do WHATEVER you want with it. I was fuming. "Ruining" a horse lol. I then left the arena, I couldn't take it. My friend said she stayed because she found it funny lol. Apparently one of the organizers came up to the girl after because she was riding her horse bareback with no helmet, and she was under 18 (under 18 kids need a helmet and proper fiting tack where we are). He reminded her of the rules and said she could be kicked out if she did it again. LOL. Besides that, the show was fun!

Sorry for the incredibly long post, but I had to rant!!


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

I was riding a 3 yr old stud the other day. Asked him to stop at a lope. He put maybe a 3foot stop down. This h/j girl was floored. Couldn't see how his hocks would last till he was 15 and couldn't see why ppl thought h/j was so hard on horses in comparison to reining. Oh brother. I'll add, that was the only time i stopped him at a lope. He naturally sits down in his stops. To each her own i suppose.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Comformation and breeding...I suppose if a hunter jumper horse tried to slide thirty feet like a reiner their hocks probably wouldn't hold up; But, reiners are bred for that. They are just naturally in the ground.


----------



## cassidilla (Dec 12, 2012)

You handled it better than me. I would have been "that" girl and someone would have been getting an ear full lol especially if you talk about my horse!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I've been lucky I guess. I've only come across one idiot in the short time I've been showing. Due to an extreme amount of rain the night before, our dressage warmup area was reduced to half it's normal size. They were running two tests at a time, so we're talking about 20 horses warming up in a 40x40 area tops. One trainer sets up right in the middle and starts giving her student a lesson. Instead of standing still where we could all maneuver around her, she kept moving around and ignored anyone who tried to tell her they were riding by. I practically ran her over just to make the point. Still have the scar on the back of my head from where she burned it with her scathing stare.


----------

